# Do men enjoy kissing as much as women?



## ButterflyKisses (Aug 30, 2010)

I read an article that says men don't enjoy kissing as much as women do so I was just wondering how true that is. 

My H says he loves kissing but I just wonder if he's saying that more because he knows I do. I think kissing is one of the hottest and most erotic things, I could do it for hours. To me, it's the best part of foreplay. 

So men, do you get bored with it quickly and think 'let's hurry up so we can get down to the good stuff', or do you actually enjoy kissing?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes I do.

My last partner was the best kisser I ever had, better than my stb-x (and my stb-x was good - she was just a smidgen little better).

I have had an absolute awful kisser as well. Nice girl but she was all teeth and tongue - no lips/smooching.

I have to say it was a deal-breaker.

So. . .I would say it ranks up there for me.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I know I do! I almost enjoy a few minutes of serious "necking" on the porch swing about as much as sex.


----------



## wondering2020 (Sep 17, 2010)

I really enjoy the soft pecks over and over which teases me to want more.... Yes, men love it but want it to lead to more in the near future ...I'm that way anyway..


----------



## 20years (Mar 8, 2010)

I love kissing. I wish my wife still enjoyed making out like we did 20 years ago.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

love it! especially when ****ing lol


----------



## ButterflyKisses (Aug 30, 2010)

CaliRN said:


> love it! especially when ****ing lol


:iagree:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I enjoy kissing and licking.   
Men's tongues are wonderful.
So please make good use of it!


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

My husband likes kissing and I don't. I don't think its a males vs females thing.. i just think everyone has different tastes.


----------



## buxfan (Sep 17, 2010)

I loved kissing. Nothing got me turned on more.
But my wife doesn't like it. So I probably don't even remember how to do it anymore.


----------



## willzy (Aug 4, 2010)

I love it. Maybe even more than my wife does. But it helps shes a good kisser. Have had GFs where it was pretty meh so tbh I think it totally depends on who it is.


----------

